# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  My driver Linston

## captaind

*He was 13 in this picture
*


Cap

----------


## Markospoon

Hey CaptD,
He's looks too young to drive a car.

But many a time he has driven me to Negril and beyond, excellent driver I must say!

Tell him I will see him soon.

----------


## Celinda

Awe look at young Linston tell him we will see him the 4-21!

----------


## Borntobeach

He was our driver last week.  (because of you and this site).... Great driver...Great personality....Great Guy !!!  Will call him every time we are in Jamaica

----------


## Mysoulshines

😊

----------


## Jim-Donna

A really GREAT guy and driver~~

----------

